
Show HN: Text your Congressperson (and they'll receive it as a fax) - krrishd
https://github.com/krrishd/text-a-rep-backend
======
krrishd
Some context: This was built for a hackathon + I'm currently using the test
API keys for Phaxio intended for testing, so the congressperson currently
doesn't actually get the fax unless I swap the keys out for the live ones. It
does, however, give feedback as though the fact has been sent, so feel free to
try it out.

To me the ideal use case of this would be the pressure tactics employed by
orgs like the EFF or ACLU during times of protest. For example, when Net
Neutrality was a significant mainstream issue, orgs had tools to reach out to
your specific Congressperson to persuade them to vote in favor of Net
Neutrality; those tools involved several steps, and from a UX perspective
condensing it into one step would create more participation. Plus, physical
faxes are pretty hard to ignore.

------
tdeck
This is a great projcet. One bit of feeeback, it looks like this must be using
your phone number to determine location. In my case, my cell number's location
is where I lived in 2006, but now I'm in a different state. I think this is
probably true of many if not most of my peers as well.

